# My 2 legged Baby :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have 3 kids. Today me and my 4yo went to my son's school for Awards because I knew he'd get one for Perfect Attendance 
Well I only managed a few pics because my son was hiding behind his friends!!! But my daughter was all about getting her pics taken today...normally she runs the other way because I stuck the camera in her face so much as a baby :laugh:

No...my son would NOT hold it down lower...LOL


















She kept talking real loud 'Mom take my picture!' all the kids kept looking over at her...heh...yep she knows how to get attention!



























Back at home she wanted pictures taken....but of course they had to be her poses....hiding behind the trees most of the time LOL



















This is one of my favorites 



























Fence doesn't make a great background, but...it all had to be her idea...so...


















I don't typically do from color to b/w conversion, but kinda like these in b/w 









If I spent more time on this pic I could get rid of the sun spots on her face 









I don't do portrait photography, but I plan to learn more. My biggest issue is angles and poses, since my main photography interest is horses... 
I haven't done pics of my kids in ages, so in the next week I plan to try and get some nice pics of them  I need to look into some local places I can possibly take them for nice backgrounds.

Anyway, just wanted to share  Oh and don't let her fool you about being a girlie girl...because as soon as we mention going outside, she puts on her play clothes, play shoes, and doesn't come in until she's either wet from the creek, dirty from whatever she can get into...and smells like goat LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Candice....you are so BLESSED! You have beautiful kids and what a great achievement for your young man! Wonderful pictures :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Liz I appreciate it!  My son is very proud and I told him he should definitely be proud of himself. He would have had honor roll if he could have kept his social studies grade up. For some reason he and his sister both struggle in Social studies....odd because that was always my favorite subject in school!

Here is a picture of my oldest daughter so she is included, these were taken last year when she graduated 5th grade, moving on to middle school. I can't believe she is going to be in 7th grade next year! 2 more years and she'll be in high school! :shocked:










I had other pictures of her but guess they aren't up on the net...hmmm...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful girls and a handsome boy you have there!!
Wonderful photography as always!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Your children and pics are beautiful! What settings and lens do you use. Your pics are so crisp. Do you shoot in Raw?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You have BEAUTIFUL kids. I can not believe you said you don't do portrait photography, becasue you sure can not prove that by me. They are so nice.

Oh those kids sure grow fast. It flys by and they are gone in college before you know it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your oldest daughter is gorgeous!! She looks so mature in that pic, I can only imagine how she's grown in the last year!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  They are my brats! My oldest is 12, my son just turned 10 last month and Marissa is 4. 
Marissa is the silliest of them all, there is never a dull moment with her, and she askes a million more questions than the other two did when they were little. She is a TALKER hehe  She can't wait until she can go to school, which she should be able to start preschool this fall  She's more excited about the fact of trying to get into 4-H next year as a cloverbud...hehe... She's very determined!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Your children are beautiful, and your photos are stunning! Together they are perfect! I think you are quite ready to move to portrait photography in addition to what you already do. Just wonderful pictures. Thanks for sharing them. 

I guess you won't ever need to be buying those terrible school photos. Maybe you should be taking them.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are very cute kids indeed....  :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well congrats to your son he should be proud of himself, I am not sure if I ever had perfect attendance even at a young age I was "sick" from time to time. The photos are BEAUTIFUL and your kids are cute as always.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much!  I want to learn more about basic portrait taking. I don't want to have to lug around a bunch of equipment, but thinking I should make a reflector for shadows on the face, and I really need to invest in an external flash. 
Of course now I think I will have to have my Canon 40D fixed  I hope it won't be too expensive. I've taken right at 200,000 pictures with it in 3 years, and the shutter button is starting to stick so bad that I am afraid I won't be able to use it soon... it's my only backup camera since I sold my 20D. I WON'T play around with my 7D for random stuff. I did take the pictures above with my 7D though 

I am with you Roger on perfect attendance, I never had perfect attendance either. My son came soooo close the last 2 years of getting it as well. Last year he had a stomach virus about 2 weeks before school was out, and the year before that he was helping his dad outside, bumped his leg against a stump <he was wearing shorts>, and dug a splinter down into his leg. We thought he was fine, sent him to school the next day, and they called me and told me he needed to see a dr. That was the Friday before Memorial day weekend! They had LESS than a week of school left! Oh he was soooo heartbroken those 2 years.
3 years ago he had perfect attendance, and he won a bike and helmet from the grade level prize drawing!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL children and I love your pictures--so pretty! :thumb:


----------

